# 2018 Slipper Orchids (Jan to Apr)



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)

[/url]




[/url]




[/url]




[/url]


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)

[/url]


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## gego (Apr 2, 2018)

Lots of beautiful clones you have, too many to mention one by one. Excellent collection. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for yr compliment
I can tell stories on those. Indeed all of them have a story behind their excellence
. shall we begiin by one by one lol


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2018)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing. Love the colorful Delrosi, the venustum and the albescent Mt. Toro.


----------



## troy (Apr 2, 2018)

Wowsers!!! You have a paph show!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 2, 2018)

Gorgeous bunch! I particularly love your multifloral hybrids..


----------



## JRO (Apr 2, 2018)

Many beautiful flowers. My two favorites=the first Toni Semple with the purple dorsal and the P. stonei


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Among all i am thrilled with my albescent Mount Toro. 


I was going to have a bit more multis to bloom like Yang-Ji Apple, Saint Low. But malfunction of electricity had created disastrous heat stress. I lost quite a number of flower buds, those of which took more than a year to mature a growth. Now i have to wait another 2 years or more. So depressed whenever i thought about it.


----------



## Don I (Apr 4, 2018)

Very good.
Don


----------



## juliana (Apr 4, 2018)

Spectacular show of your collection! You took a beautiful photo of the stonii.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2018)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:
thank you
Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 5, 2018)

Stunning ! And beautiful show !



Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fibre (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm overwhelmed by the mass of beautiful flowers!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## Wendy (Apr 7, 2018)

What an amazing show! Thank you!


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow what a show! Love the stonei.


----------



## raindeepak4u (Apr 10, 2018)

Wow! lovely blooms


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 17, 2019)

The Venustum, pics 16 and 17 is amazing!!! I collect Venustum's and want that one bad!!! What cross is it??? Where did you get it?? Would you sell me a division??


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 18, 2019)

So many really superb flowers. The Toni Semple is outstanding.


----------



## Hien (Jan 19, 2019)

yes I vote for the venustum with red petals too, excellent.


----------



## HairBear73 (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful collection, amazing photos, I particularly love the venustum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2019)

You all realize that this is a resurrected thread, right?


----------



## blondie (Jan 24, 2019)

Wow that's some flower all of them are stunning.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Feb 16, 2019)

Junglejewel said:


> The Venustum, pics 16 and 17 is amazing!!! I collect Venustum's and want that one bad!!! What cross is it??? Where did you get it?? Would you sell me a division??



Wow. I can't believe this post deserves an anniversary. Thanks for all the compliments. The venustum I purchased did not state its cross. I purchased it long ago from a vendor. I did split and place a division at a local store to sell it. But after the split, the original went weak so I am afraid I couldn't divide it in a short run...


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok well thank you for the reply


----------



## Guldal (Feb 26, 2019)

What an embarassment of riches...even if 1 year old! 

They are all quite beautiful and well grown...but I tend to find the venustum and stonei my favourite ones. Do you know the parentage of the P. stonei - and whence did you get it?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## paphreek (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for resurrecting this post. I missed it the first time through. Many nice flowers!


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2019)

Bravo!!!


----------



## musa (Feb 28, 2019)

Fortunately pics don't wither!
I would have missed your great paphs.
Michael


----------

